# Soybean oil vs Sunflower



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Are there many differences between these two oil? I cannot get sunflower oil locally if I ran out, but if I run out of soybean I can just run to the store and pick some up. Right now my soap recipe consists of coconut oil, palm oil, and olive oil (to darn expensive for me though) or I use canola oil..just need a little help.

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate soybean oil in soap. 

I too cannot get sunflower oil locally so I thought I'd just switch to soybean oil. I could purchase soybean oil locally and it was cheaper. Bad decision! I had nothing but trouble with the batches that I made with soybean and the soap wasn't as nice either.

I love my soap made with sunflower and it's sooo much better for label appeal too.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Agree. There is a point in your soaping when you start selling your soap that you have to switch to larger sizes of oils anyway to get your price per bar of soap down. Bite the bullet, order your sunflower in gallon jugs from Columbus foods. Next you can order a barrell...and then have your oils custom mixed!!! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I sub safflower for sunflower when I can't get it. but never do I use soy


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Yah I don't like soy either and canola follows a close second. And I much prefer RBO to sunflower. it's makes for a harder bar and RBO is very kind to old skin (like mine).


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Is RBO rice bran oil?? and can you buy it locally?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

I also never use soybean oil anymore, tried that when I first started soaping and had problems with batches of soap that I never have anymore
You can order sunflower really cheap at Columbus.. Kroger stores carry sunflower oil too and they do put it on sale from time to time.. Meijer stores also have sunflower oil.. 
Canola and Peanut oils are another to stay away from... slimy soaps, seizing etc..


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you guys, oops, gals. I was just wondering as olive oil is so high, and I see sunflower, I will just order from Columbus on Tuesday. I have to get coconut, palm, and sunflower all 50lbs each except sunflower it comes in just 35 lbs, will they sell 50lbs or just 35lbs...I would like 50 of each...since I am ordering that will last a couple or so months.
Thanks for all the info,

Autumn


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I hate to sound stupid, but when they (columbus foods) says 50lbs. is that a 5 gallon bucket? I am just curious I have only ever ordered WSP and they sell in bucket quantity like 3.5 gallons not weight.

Thanks for any help.
Autumn


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra said:


> Is RBO rice bran oil?? and can you buy it locally?


You might be able too, I can't. I ordered mine from Colombus. I would also call around to resturant supply places in your area. Sometimes you can get coconut, olive and such from them. Also, anyone living around Lancaster Pa. there's a place called Good Foods Inc. they sell soaping oils (www.goldenbarrel.com). I go to Pa about 1x a month to visit my DD and I go there to pick up my coconut, sunflower, castor and olive pomace. Anything to save on shipping!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I buy Rice Bran Oil from Riceland Foods.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

maybe an oriental store guess I will call around


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Ha


Kalne said:


> I buy Rice Bran Oil from Riceland Foods.


Hey Kalne... do you have a website for Riceland? I tried www.ricelandfoods.com and came up with a bunch of places that sell rbo. So which is your fav and how much is 35lbs? I found one place for 35$ and will call to find out shipping.


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

Ravens Haven said:


> I hate to sound stupid, but when they (columbus foods) says 50lbs. is that a 5 gallon bucket? I am just curious I have only ever ordered WSP and they sell in bucket quantity like 3.5 gallons not weight.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> Autumn


No it's not a bucket anymore... now it comes in a box with a pour spigot. Not as big as a 5 gallon bucket, but definately easier to get the oil out of!!


----------

